# did any one every hear about



## pitbullman (Sep 6, 2011)

this blood line boomerang or buck bloodline


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I assume that you are talking about GR CH Davis Boomerang and STP GR CH Buck both great dogs that produces some good ones. Boomerang was a Carver bred dog.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [314] :: DAVIS' BOOMERANG
STP Buck is a Bolio bred dog.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [428] :: S.T.P.'S BUCK (7XW)
What else were you looking for?


----------



## pitbullman (Sep 6, 2011)

thanks bro and do you have any of these bloodline?? i got snooty boomerang bloodline


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

This is my boy Meaty he has a lil bit of the Bolio (buck) blood on the top side.


----------



## pitbullman (Sep 6, 2011)

so you herd about super kennel before?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I think you mean like super kennel as in 357 the sire to Macho buck? If so yep Hope to get some Macho buck blood some time.


----------



## pitbullman (Sep 6, 2011)

yea thats were i got my dog from thats my uncle kennel if anything i could ask him do he still got that bloodline. do you got your own kennel?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Just starting out got the two dog and a plan lol.


----------



## pitbullman (Sep 6, 2011)

you got papers for your dogs you got


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Got any pictures of the pup or a ped? You could PM me if you like?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yep the two are ADBA reg.


----------



## pitbullman (Sep 6, 2011)

i got to get the ped from my uncle he know how to get to it. its on online pedigree when i talk to my uncle again ima ask him about the bloodline you wanted and do you got a email what i could contact you at?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

hmm... Okay sent you a pm.


----------

